# Capitve Bred Sulawesi!!!



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

About two months ago, I started with about 11 cardinals and lost about 50% in the first week. I think I had about 4 survivors. When they came I had no shrimp that were berried another bummer for me, but today when the lights came on today I found two really tiny cardinal babies!!!

So far I have found 5 babies don't know how many more there are but it's hard to find them. The female is berried again too! Good news for the Sulawesi on this side of the ocean. Pics below kinda crappy quality but its hard to get a good shot at of them.



























Mom and baby


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

very very cool! how are the snails? Have you seen the baby snails?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

That is very cool and mine as well are breeding, I have 2 berried right now. Here is a photo of one of them, bad shot as the female is at the back of the tank in rocks.










This is good news for breeders as well as those shrimp still left in the wild....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

This is definitely great news.


Ryan so far the snails are doing great I have over 8 babies in the tank and in about three differnent sizes, so I am thinking there have been multiple births.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like theres hope for these shrimps yet. for awhile i thought these shrimps were going to go out of style like the purple zebras did


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

Side note all these shrimp and snails did come from Ryan over at planetinverts. Obviously I am happy with everything and they are doing great.

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is good news. I think this is the first Ive heard of captive bred sulawesi shrimp.
Well done


----------



## marufovega (May 28, 2008)

chucknorris,

just wondering which snails you recieved?

marufovega


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it was the square peg and something else. Ryan isn't carrying them anymore and thats where I got them, can't remember the exact names.


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

orlando said:


> This is good news. I think this is the first Ive heard of captive bred sulawesi shrimp.
> Well done


I think ryan had success breeding cardinal sulawesi shrimp before but this is good news. Congrats!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is great news!


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I am eagerly awaiting the price of these guys to come down... I want in... but man... EXPENSIVE! LOL...

this is a big break through. ryan was doing great work in this area as well... alas, he seems to have gotten in some trouble of late...


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

ChuckNorris,

If I may ask... why is it that you lost so many at first? Were you able to pinpoint this? 

If my Ph is just around 6.8, would a layer of crushed coral be a good buffer to add Ph and hardness for these little guys?

Congrats on breeding them! That is truly exciting to hear!


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks!

I lost many on the first batch because the process of shipping was detrimental to their health. They were shipped from Indonesia then shipped right away to my house. So I lost a total of 7 shrimp. The four that remained are very healthy right now.

I just got 14 Maroons or red gold flake from him. 1 Doa and 3 more have died within the first week. This is way better of a survival rate than the last group so far.

Crushed Coral will definitely help to raise your ph, as far as hardness you will just have to track the gh and kh after the coral and see what happens.

From the first female that was berried I have counted as many as 11-13 babies. That has to be near perfect survival rate for the young.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have removed all posts that refer to commercial websites/vendors and their business practices. You want to give a review of a vendor, go to US STORE REVIEWS. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/us-store-reviews/

Lets keep the discussion to the topics.

Thanks


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

k no problemo


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I will take photos soon of the harlequins babies I have in my tanks. They are all over the place. Plus other species' babies like goldflake, redstripes, etc.


----------

